# dip ople gybe ques



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

as i understand it there are 4 commands for a dip pole gybe.
set-up
square back
trip
made
what is the purpose of the square back?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

That manouver gets the boat close to a dead run preparatory for starting the gybe.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

A little more detail.............at a dead run (i.e. spinnaker pole is about perpendicular or "square" to the kelson) the spinnaker will temporarily fly by itself so that pole can be jibed


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

i have read to twist together the lazy sheet with the working guy and have also seen it in pictures. why is this done. on the boat that i crew on one would have to remove the sheet from the leads to do this.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Twist?*



bkw said:


> i have read to twist together the lazy sheet with the working guy and have also seen it in pictures. why is this done. on the boat that i crew on one would have to remove the sheet from the leads to do this.


Other than they are both connected to the same sheet shackle, there's no twist involved other than a cosmetic one that might appear when you have one line under load and a second one swinging in the breeze. The sheet needs to lead clear to the turning block at the stern, while the guy needs to lead clear to the turning block on the toerail amidship.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*And...*

It's also important that the lazy sheet end up draped over the pole end, otherwise when you tension the lazy sheet prior to tripping the pole you can trap the pole and it won't fall away cleanly to the bowman for the transfer.

Since this problem mostly seemed to occur during the initial set, we took to putting both sheet and guy in the pole end for the set, on the first gybe the pole drops cleanly when tripped, and after that the new guy gets pulled taut up and under the soon-to-be lazy sheet.

It also helps tremendously to mark the pole lift against the mast so the mast man(oops- person) can quickly and repeatedly drop the pole just the right amount to give clearance inside the foretriangle and avoid crashing into the lifelines and forestay.

The beauty of the dip-pole gybe is that, if it's done right, the bow doesn't ever have to fight a loaded pole .


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

sorry twist was not the correct word. reading straight from the dip pole jybe outline.http://www.pineapplesails.com/articles/gybe/dpg_chro.htm
after the gybe is done.
old sheet
" this is the perfect time to be sure the lazy sheet is over the top of the spinnaker pole. it usually ends up on top at the end of a gybe. wind the lazy sheet around the guy to prevent the sheet from falling off the top of the pole"


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bkw said:


> sorry twist was not the correct word. reading straight from the dip pole jybe outline.http://www.pineapplesails.com/articles/gybe/dpg_chro.htm
> after the gybe is done.
> old sheet
> " this is the perfect time to be sure the lazy sheet is over the top of the spinnaker pole. it usually ends up on top at the end of a gybe. wind the lazy sheet around the guy to prevent the sheet from falling off the top of the pole"


Yes, that makes sense.. what they are suggesting is that you use the guy to support the weight of the lazy sheet so it's less likely to slip off the top of the pole. Essentially you take the lazy sheet and lay it over the tensioned guy, even with a loose wrap - it will easily pull out when tensioned again.


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

so whos doing this the bowman?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Either the bow or the mast can do this on their way back to the cockpit or the rail... 

Often just making sure the lazy sheet hangs off the pole inboard of the guy rather than outboard will be enough to prevent losing that pole-top position. If you find the lazy sheet hanging in front of/under the pole end, it's nearly impossible to "flip" it around and over from the deck and necessitates a trip to the end of the pole to fix it.


----------

